# ESP: 2014 Lineup



## Sofos (Jan 16, 2014)

ESP Original


----------



## Sofos (Jan 16, 2014)

ESP USA


----------



## Sofos (Jan 16, 2014)

ESP E-II


----------



## Sofos (Jan 16, 2014)

ESP/LTD Signature Series


----------



## Sofos (Jan 16, 2014)

LTD


----------



## Mega-Mads (Jan 16, 2014)

Frank Frazetta <3


----------



## Flare (Jan 16, 2014)

What is the difference between Esp origibal and E-II?


----------



## Flare (Jan 16, 2014)

What is the difference between.Esp original and E-II?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 16, 2014)

ESP original, I'm pretty sure, is built up to par with the ESP Custom stuff. E-II is more mass-produced like the old ESP Standard series.


----------



## Sofos (Jan 16, 2014)

Flare said:


> What is the difference between.Esp original and E-II?



This is all i could find



> ESP are rebranding their standard ESP series as E-II and I assume they will also be made in this same facility. ESP will now only print the original logo on the headstock of Japanese Custom Shop ESP Guitars.


----------



## Flare (Jan 16, 2014)

If ESPoriginal is CS quality i don't get why they started the USA line though...


----------



## vilk (Jan 16, 2014)

I want that Ben Weinman and I want it right the god damn now! How much you think one of those badboys will be going for? I literally have no idea about ltd price stuff.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 16, 2014)

The Ben sig is like $1250 USD.


----------



## Sofos (Jan 16, 2014)

E-II EV-7 (Elias Viljanen) is MSRP $3149, Street $2099
E-II JL-7 (Jesse Liu) is MSRP $2879, Street $1799

Ugh, REALLY hope they have LTD models of those 2. I want them both so bad, and too broke to afford even one of them


----------



## JD27 (Jan 16, 2014)

Some of the LTDs are getting so expensive that I would just save a little more and get an E-II. The E-II Mystiques are nice, I would pay $1799 for that.

6-String ESP E-II Mystique FR Floyd Rose Black Electric Guitar 2014


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 16, 2014)

To be fair, the Ben sig has an expensive piece of equipment that most likely needed a special routing job.


----------



## JD27 (Jan 16, 2014)

The Ken Susi is $1299, Iron Cross is $1099. I just got an E-II Eclipse for $1199 with Christmas sale at Gearhounds. Even the EC-401vfs are $729 and those aren't even Korean made anymore.


----------



## TRENCHLORD (Jan 16, 2014)

Will be curious to see what the esp-originals go for, especially those crazy forest gone wild shapes.
Maybe $4000ish?


----------



## JD27 (Jan 16, 2014)

TRENCHLORD said:


> Will be curious to see what the esp-originals go for, especially those crazy forest gone wild shapes.
> Maybe $4000ish?



Depends on model, $3699-4999.

6-String ESP and LTD, Ibanez Electric Guitars


----------



## TRENCHLORD (Jan 16, 2014)

JD27 said:


> Depends on model, $3699-4999.
> 
> 6-String ESP and LTD, Ibanez Electric Guitars


 

That's what I figured . Still nice to look at though.


----------



## JD27 (Jan 16, 2014)

TRENCHLORD said:


> That's what I figured . Still nice to look at though.



Yeah crazy money, if i did spend that I'm going custom.


----------



## Louis Cypher (Jan 16, 2014)

So in love with the M-II and the E-II ST2's, but I already talking to a couple of shops here bout pre ordering that KH White Zombie LTD.... One my favourite Old Horror films (and one my favorite bands!) so I gotta have one


----------



## Helstormau (Jan 16, 2014)

Esp is putting out some really cool shit this year. Those FRXs look pretty sweet, although I still prefer the forest gt


----------



## ElasticPancakes (Jan 16, 2014)

Man that's actually a really impressive line up!

Loving the Teles, Ken Susi, and the M-1!

Also I'm not a fan of guitar graphics at ALL, but if you're going to put a graphic on, Frank Frazetta is the way to go! Frank Frazetta <3


----------



## littledoc (Jan 16, 2014)

It looks like the "E-II" lineup is just a rebranded and expanded version of the LTD Elite line.


----------



## død (Jan 16, 2014)

Those bolt-on M-IIs are screaming my name! Holy balls!


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 16, 2014)

littledoc said:


> It looks like the "E-II" lineup is just a rebranded and expanded version of the LTD Elite line.



It's a merger of the LTD Elite and ESP Standard Series, with some Edwards/ESP Original shapes thrown in.


----------



## Helstormau (Jan 16, 2014)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> It's a merger of the LTD Elite and ESP Standard Series, with some Edwards/ESP Original shapes thrown in.



Im pretty sure it also replaces the current esp standard series. The regulard esp logo is reserved for the custom shop


----------



## OmegaSlayer (Jan 16, 2014)

Great line up!
Congrats to ESP.
Not fond of everything, but overall is an exceptional, brilliant effort.

Strong gas for Jesse Liu and even more for the FRX.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 16, 2014)

Helstormau said:


> Im pretty sure it also replaces the current esp standard series. The regulard esp logo is reserved for the custom shop



That's what I meant. It's taking over the ESP Standard and LTD Elite line. The LTD Elite/E-IIs are slightly more expensive ($100 more), but the LTD Standard/E-II's are quite a bit cheaper ($250 - $300 cheaper on some models). There's also some shapes/models that were exclusive to Japan or the international market that are making their way here because of this.


----------



## Edika (Jan 16, 2014)

Nice line up of guitars, too bad all the models I like I won't be able to afford . That Jesse Liu model is killer though.


----------



## Andromalia (Jan 16, 2014)

At first I was "OMG THE 12th FRET INLAYS ARE GONE !!!11&&" and then I left the Original presentation and scrolled down to EII. T_T
Looks like I should hoard my ESPs for resale in 25 years.


----------



## cronux (Jan 16, 2014)

oh COME ON... no explorers or v's?


----------



## Sofos (Jan 16, 2014)

cronux said:


> oh COME ON... no explorers or v's?



They have one V, and it's the one I've been praying for since I got into guitar: a 7 string Arrow


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 16, 2014)

And I'm glad there's no Explorers. The EX is an insult to the Explorer shape.


----------



## OmegaSlayer (Jan 16, 2014)

Ok, since the gas was so much I googled a bit
Rakuten: ESP Original Series FRX (Liquid Metal Silver)- Shopping Japanese products from Japan
$ 3600,00 
Soft bag...


----------



## Andromalia (Jan 16, 2014)

ESP has used soft bags for surprising stuff. EXPs were shipped in soft bags, of all things...
Don't know if it has any meaning, but living space is at a premium in Japan (even for decent income people) , the smaller it gets the better.


----------



## bifftannen (Jan 16, 2014)

I think the Adler sig looks badass. The M-III's are interesting but sorry there's no new King V shaped models with new finishes.


----------



## OmegaSlayer (Jan 16, 2014)

Andromalia said:


> ESP has used soft bags for surprising stuff. EXPs were shipped in soft bags, of all things...
> Don't know if it has any meaning, but living space is at a premium in Japan (even for decent income people) , the smaller it gets the better.


Could be a reason, though it's easier to safely store a case than a bag...but it's a useless discussion here.


----------



## Thrashman (Jan 16, 2014)

Things used to be so simple.. If I wanted an ESP back in the days I just bought an ESP.. 

Now, what do I buy if I want an ESP? An EII, LTD or LTD Elite, an ESP USA..? 

God, they overcomplicate things so badly. And lack of maple fretboards = no.

In my opinion, of course!


----------



## craigny (Jan 16, 2014)

Wow alot of great guitars IMO....unfortunatley im not in a position to get em lol...the black 400 series tele looks very promising....


----------



## OmegaSlayer (Jan 16, 2014)

Thrashman said:


> Things used to be so simple.. If I wanted an ESP back in the days I just bought an ESP..
> 
> Now, what do I buy if I want an ESP? An EII, LTD or LTD Elite, an ESP USA..?
> 
> ...



Well, like every brand lately...Iron Labels, Premiums, Prestige, J-Custom, Diamond Series, Parallaxe...

The big problem is not the sub branding but often the lack of info about why "line x" is different than "line y".

Anyway, I think we're lucky in these days and age.
We got such a broader range of gear that is fitting for every pocket.
So, I say welcome to those brands


----------



## Zado (Jan 16, 2014)

OmegaSlayer said:


> Well, like every brand lately...Iron Labels, Premiums, Prestige, J-Custom, Diamond Series, Parallaxe...
> 
> The big problem is not the sub branding but often the lack of info about why "line x" is different than "line y".
> 
> ...


well,I would put Diamond Series in there honestly I mean,with Schecter it's still simple: want cheaper korean made instrument? diamond series.Want custom shop? schecter usa,that's all


----------



## Andromalia (Jan 16, 2014)

OmegaSlayer said:


> Anyway, I think we're lucky in these days and age.
> We got such a broader range of gear that is fitting for every pocket.
> So, I say welcome to those brands



More than that, apart from the very entry level 100$ junk, you get a lot more of guitar for your money in the low and midrange than before.


----------



## Sofos (Jan 16, 2014)

Will Adler Distressed Black Sig:

List Price: $10,398.00
Your Price: $6,499.00

FUUUCKKKK THAT


----------



## xzyryabx (Jan 16, 2014)

Andromalia said:


> ESP has used soft bags for surprising stuff. EXPs were shipped in soft bags, of all things...
> Don't know if it has any meaning, but living space is at a premium in Japan (even for decent income people) , the smaller it gets the better.



Once you visit Japan once this will become very clear!
1) Living spaces are much smaller than here in the US, so every bit of space you can save is great.
2) Most ppl, especially in the cities, have no car and commute almost exclusively in trains. These trains can get pretty crowded at times and there is no way in hell you're getting one hard-shell-case on there let alone two! Plus, public transport means a lot of walking as well, and it is much more convenient to carry a guitar strapped to your back than to lug around a hard-shell by the handle.


----------



## Spectre 1 (Jan 16, 2014)

Just want to mention that its a hell of a lot easier and more comfortable catching trains, riding bicycles and walking around busy shopping areas with a soft case in Tokyo. 








EDIT - wow got ninja'd


----------



## tm20 (Jan 16, 2014)

the horizon fr7 gave me a boner


----------



## ridner (Jan 16, 2014)

so much goddamn win!


----------



## 693 (Jan 16, 2014)

Ah, that Ben Weinman Sig!!!! Anyone know if the wireless is in it? or the inner jack for that matter?


----------



## Rojne (Jan 16, 2014)

The Ken Susi.. ....


----------



## Metal-Box (Jan 16, 2014)

I just don't get their branding scheme. They are dillluting the name recognition. For instance, some people will never know that the E-II is an ESP until someone tells them. They should call of of their guitars "ESP" and have different tiers. Ibanez gets it right, IMO.


----------



## Kymgaze (Jan 16, 2014)

God damn it! Why didnt I see that the Mystique was actually coming out of Japan before I bought my ESP haha. I really love that model. Its so different.


----------



## gunch (Jan 16, 2014)

I like the old Forest shape


----------



## stevexc (Jan 16, 2014)

I'm digging the Mystique... but the thing that's REALLY catching my eye is the 2-tone Stream with the white pickguard... dayumn!


----------



## Leuka (Jan 16, 2014)

anyone know what's the price point for those Original series guitars?


----------



## phrygian12 (Jan 16, 2014)

Any info yet of how much the usa line will be? It's either a US horizon and M-III for me or Guthrie Govan's Signature.


----------



## chinnybob (Jan 16, 2014)

The Mystique is _really_ doing it for me. Also interested in the LTD TE but black's not my thing...


----------



## liamh (Jan 16, 2014)

Holy shit


----------



## tripguitar (Jan 16, 2014)

wow those all look awesome, and i would love me an M-II or a Horizon NT-7...

but that STREAM... i might need to buy a bass.


----------



## AfterTheBurial8 (Jan 16, 2014)

Not really a Unearth fan, but that Ken Susi model is beautiful! Finally a non black 7-string Horizon!


----------



## oneblackened (Jan 16, 2014)

Loving the Mystique. Also COCKSTOCK EVERYWHERE


----------



## sell2792 (Jan 16, 2014)

The E-II Mystique and St-2's are really the only appealing thing they're releasing IMO. The prices of ESPs are just getting absurdly high.


----------



## TheWarAgainstTime (Jan 16, 2014)

Am I the only one freaking out about the non-TOM Tele 7 in the LTD series?? If it were a baritone scale it'd win my money


----------



## Necris (Jan 16, 2014)

I like the new Forest shapes, they have some of the SD arched shape mixed in, which is cool. The only thing I don't like is that they're H-H, but it's not really an issue since I don't see myself buying an ESP any time soon to begin with.


----------



## Blood Tempest (Jan 16, 2014)

UNNNHHHH, this (NT-7B) with a Nazgul/Sentient set...


----------



## Mega-Mads (Jan 16, 2014)

693 said:


> Ah, that Ben Weinman Sig!!!! Anyone know if the wireless is in it? or the inner jack for that matter?




Theres a Jack input on the side. I doubt that it will be delivered with a wireless.


----------



## Sofos (Jan 16, 2014)

Blood Tempest said:


> UNNNHHHH, this (NT-7B) with a Nazgul/Sentient set...



I'm gonna get the Jesse Liu sig and put a Nazgul in the bridge. hnngg


----------



## feraledge (Jan 16, 2014)

I get that introducing the LTD Elite line was really a mistake since it was rebranded as E-II which the rest of the world already got last year. But realistically we're getting ESP Standard Series guitars, with more options, for hundreds less than a Standard Series.



I can live with E-II.


----------



## JD27 (Jan 16, 2014)

Not sure how anyone would be confused by the name E-II being something other than ESP... There is still "ESP" written on the 12th fret. Even the LTD Elite line had "ESP" on the 12th Fret.


----------



## SeditiousDissent (Jan 16, 2014)

I'm just happy they're finally releasing the Amorous (Mystique) in the US. It would have cost around $6000 to buy one from Japan. Now, with a US release, it will probably be closer to $3500. Definitely GAS worthy.






***edit for spelling***


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 16, 2014)

Maybe even cheaper. The E-II Mystique FR is $1800 here.

6-String ESP E-II Mystique FR Floyd Rose Black Electric Guitar 2014


----------



## SeditiousDissent (Jan 16, 2014)

I must have totally skipped over the E-II Mystique. That's even better news haha.


----------



## 693 (Jan 16, 2014)

anyone know if there is a website with any info on the Ben Weinman Sig? I wanna know what Humbuckers they ended up using.


----------



## Sofos (Jan 16, 2014)

693 said:


> anyone know if there is a website with any info on the Ben Weinman Sig? I wanna know what Humbuckers they ended up using.



Street Price: $1249
Neck-Thru-Body Construction
25.5 Scale
Chambered Mahogany Body
Maple Neck
Ebony Fingerboard
43mm Standard Nut
Thin U Neck Contour
24 XJ Frets
Chrome Hardware
LTD Locking Tuners
Evertun Bridge
EMG 81 (B) / 85 (N) Active p.u.
Finish: STBLK (See Through Black)


----------



## 693 (Jan 16, 2014)

Where did you find that info? Is there a extra jack-input inside the guitar?


----------



## Sofos (Jan 16, 2014)

693 said:


> Where did you find that info? Is there a extra jack-input inside the guitar?



Search the model name. All of these are available online.


----------



## 693 (Jan 16, 2014)

- double post


----------



## 693 (Jan 16, 2014)

Thanks man, Had to write ESP in front of LTD.

Now I have to figure out which guitar(s) to let go to get this one.


----------



## Black43 (Jan 17, 2014)

Dude, those Forests... orgasmic.


----------



## Evil Weasel (Jan 17, 2014)

I'm surprised more isn't being made of the KS-7. Looks like the first decent production evertune equipped 7. If the metalworks EMG's are 57/66-7's that's a serious contender for my money this year!


----------



## cwhitey2 (Jan 17, 2014)

Holy raging cockstock boner i have just acquired 


I think this is the year I will be buying an ESP.


----------



## Pandaonslaught (Jan 17, 2014)

cwhitey2 said:


> Holy raging cockstock boner i have just acquired
> 
> 
> I think this is the year I will be buying an ESP.



Seconded, gonna have to choose between an original Horizon and FRX-CTM.


----------



## Sicarius (Jan 17, 2014)

SeditiousDissent said:


> I'm just happy they're finally releasing the Amorous (Mystique) in the US. It would have cost around $6000 to buy one from Japan. Now, with a US release, it will probably be closer to $3500. Definitely GAS worthy.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The ESP Original Series version of this is still pretty close to 6k, as it's basically an ESP Custom Shop production model. 

But yeah, the E-II is around 17-1800.


----------



## Kymgaze (Jan 17, 2014)

Sicarius said:


> The ESP Original Series version of this is still pretty close to 6k, as it's basically an ESP Custom Shop production model.
> 
> But yeah, the E-II is around 17-1800.



Dang. ESP Original or go home. I aint buying no E-II crap. Just like LTD Elite.

I dont know why tbh. I just LOVE that ESP logo on the headstock. Makes me feel like I have come far enough to play such a prestigious instrument, and I want people to recognize it. Not be like "WTF is E-II"


----------



## Blood Tempest (Jan 17, 2014)

SoldiersOfFilth said:


> I'm gonna get the Jesse Liu sig and put a Nazgul in the bridge. hnngg










feraledge said:


> I get that introducing the LTD Elite line was really a mistake since it was rebranded as E-II which the rest of the world already got last year. But realistically we're getting ESP Standard Series guitars, with more options, for hundreds less than a Standard Series.
> 
> 
> 
> I can live with E-II.



THIS  I have no problems with this. They could call it E-69 and I wouldn't care. We all know it's an ESP.



JD27 said:


> Not sure how anyone would be confused by the name E-II being something other than ESP... There is still "ESP" written on the 12th fret. Even the LTD Elite line had "ESP" on the 12th Fret.



THIS TOO


----------



## phrygian12 (Jan 17, 2014)

What's the price for the US Horizon's and M-III?


----------



## JD27 (Jan 17, 2014)

phrygian12 said:


> What's the price for the US Horizon's and M-III?



M-III $3499

Horizon $4299

6-String ESP and LTD, Ibanez Electric Guitars


----------



## Broken (Jan 17, 2014)

I like the changes to the headstocks on the sevens, old was 4+3 the 3+4 layout just looks better to me.


----------



## Blood Tempest (Jan 17, 2014)

Anyone spot prices/availability on the E-II Horizon NT-7Bs for US dealers yet?


----------



## craigny (Jan 17, 2014)

JD27 said:


> M-III $3499
> 
> Horizon $4299
> 
> 6-String ESP and LTD, Ibanez Electric Guitars


WOW I mean they're nice but $$$$$$


----------



## JD27 (Jan 17, 2014)

craigny said:


> WOW I mean they're nice but $$$$$$



Anything over E-II and be prepared to pay up.


----------



## cwhitey2 (Jan 17, 2014)

JD27 said:


> M-III $3499
> 
> Horizon $4299
> 
> 6-String ESP and LTD, Ibanez Electric Guitars



Yeah...holy


Dat price tag...






6-String ESP USA Horizon Antique Sunburst Electric Guitar 2014

...but if its made in the USA, I guess its worth it....I hope


----------



## Sofos (Jan 17, 2014)

cwhitey2 said:


> Yeah...holy
> 
> 
> Dat price tag...
> ...



Some of these are just ridiculous. Like i posted before, that Adler sig is like $10k


----------



## phrygian12 (Jan 18, 2014)

JD27 said:


> M-III $3499
> 
> Horizon $4299
> 
> 6-String ESP and LTD, Ibanez Electric Guitars


 
Dang, I'm gonna have a hard time deciding when I get the cash. M-III or Guthrie's signature? 

Fawk it I'll get them both..at some point.


----------



## Church2224 (Jan 18, 2014)

Kymgaze said:


> Dang. ESP Original or go home. I aint buying no E-II crap. Just like LTD Elite.
> 
> I dont know why tbh. I just LOVE that ESP logo on the headstock. Makes me feel like I have come far enough to play such a prestigious instrument, and I want people to recognize it. Not be like "WTF is E-II"



You play a good guitar because it is a good guitar, not because of the logo on the headstock. 

Seeing as how these are basically rebranded ESP Standards, they will be of excellent quality.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 18, 2014)

Did people lose their shit like this when VHT was rebranded to Fryette?


----------



## MatthewK (Jan 18, 2014)

Holy ....... They're really doing some cool shit this year.


----------



## SkullCrusher (Jan 18, 2014)

JD27 said:


> M-III $3499
> 
> Horizon $4299
> 
> 6-String ESP and LTD, Ibanez Electric Guitars



HOW MUCH?

bollocks to that, i'll have another mayones.


----------



## MetalDaze (Jan 18, 2014)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Did people lose their shit like this when VHT was rebranded to Fryette?



Some probably did  But, I think it was more because the VHT brand was going down market into less expensive products. The change to Fryette never bothered me because it was meaningful (as in the guy's last name). 

It's a tough comparison because ESP is a much stronger brand than VHT ever was and the meaning behind E-II isn't as obvious.

Here's my prediction. While the E-II's are being made in Japan right now, they are going to go somewhere else. That's the reason for the name change so that the ESP brand remains the MIJ exclusive. 

Then, they'll have LTD and E-II manufactured wherever it is economical and then ESP Japan and ESP US.


----------



## Sicarius (Jan 18, 2014)

Kymgaze said:


> Dang. ESP Original or go home. I aint buying no E-II crap. Just like LTD Elite.
> 
> I dont know why tbh. I just LOVE that ESP logo on the headstock. Makes me feel like I have come far enough to play such a prestigious instrument, and I want people to recognize it. Not be like "WTF is E-II"



E-II crap? They're ESP Standard Series guitars. Built in Japan.

It's just a logo change, that's all.

ESP is being reserved for Custom Shop (Japan, and US) instruments. They're not going to start outsourcing E-II, that would defeat the purpose of having an expanded selection of Japanese made instruments.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 18, 2014)

Logos. Serious business.


----------



## gunch (Jan 18, 2014)

They shitcanned the Ltd-Elite name and you guys are still up in arms 

Compared to last year the branding makes a 100 times more sense.


----------



## 77zark77 (Jan 18, 2014)

liamh said:


> Holy shit


 ESP replaces the "E" with an "R" to looks like PRS ?


----------



## Church2224 (Jan 18, 2014)

MetalDaze said:


> Some probably did  But, I think it was more because the VHT brand was going down market into less expensive products. The change to Fryette never bothered me because it was meaningful (as in the guy's last name).
> 
> It's a tough comparison because ESP is a much stronger brand than VHT ever was and the meaning behind E-II isn't as obvious.
> 
> ...



That does not make much sense as then what would happen to the 70 something factory workers making the E-IIs on the production lines? Unless they decide to let the factory become solely custom shop or just lay everyone off, I do not think they would have two lines made in other countries. They need some sort of Japense Production line, as Ibanez has shown this year they can make some really nice guitars in Japan for affordable prices. It would REALLY set them back.

I think they have decided to go like this- 

ESP- Custom Shop and custom shop- made production models made in the USA and Japan
E-II-Normal Japanese Production Models
LTD- Mid ranged and lower end models produced in other countries. 

They Just want the ESP logo to be on the highest tier of guitars I think.

My only issue I have is I hope there is a way to get some of the other E-IIs, like the Satin-Black E-II T-7B and the M-II CTM, will be available in the USA, hopefully by special order.


----------



## MetalDaze (Jan 18, 2014)

All I'm saying is that if ESP is having trouble selling guitars in that price range, giving them a less attractive name isn't going to help*



* I have no idea what their sales figures are, but I'm guessing that the LTD Elite brand didn't go over so well and LTD is more recognizable than E-II. After all, they were already segmenting ESPs as Standard, Original, and Custom so why mess with it?


----------



## Church2224 (Jan 18, 2014)

MetalDaze said:


> All I'm saying is that if ESP is having trouble selling guitars in that price range, giving them a less attractive name isn't going to help*
> 
> 
> 
> * I have no idea what their sales figures are, but I'm guessing that the LTD Elite brand didn't over so well and LTD is more recognizable than E-II. After all, they were already segmenting ESPs as Standard, Original, and Custom so why mess with it?



The ESP Standard Series guitars were Export only, they were not sold in Japan. Japanese dealers only received custom shop and Original series guitars and all of the crazy Japanese exclusive guitars. Japanese consumers were soon buying the Export Series ESP Standards and importing them, frustrating the Japanese dealers and they went to ESP Japan about it. So instead of making the Standards available to the Japanese market they introduced the E-II name to that it would separate them from "Real ESPs."

That is the story I was given at least. I think it is bullshit too but at the same time if the guitars are made by the same people I have no real right to complain.


----------



## MetalDaze (Jan 18, 2014)

Yeah, it is what it is. I know there are patent restrictions on certain models, but now that the world is truly a global economy, I'm all for seeing more models available to more people.

Never thought about the Standards finding their way back to Japan, however, I do watch Edwards getting sold on eBay here all the time. Oh well, it will sort itself out over time.


----------



## Sicarius (Jan 18, 2014)

I think you're confused.

Standard Series have always been build and assembled in Japan.

Edwards guitars are assembled in Japan (not made).


----------



## spawnofthesith (Jan 18, 2014)

I am ecstatic about the return of the cock stock. Definitely see another horizon in my future at some point.

That being said, I have a feeling that their new naming scheme and the price points are going to be a bust for esp this year. I forsee more lineup name changes/confusion again next year


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 18, 2014)

The only thing I see happening, if they change things up, is if they rename E-II "ESP Standard" again.


----------



## ascl (Jan 18, 2014)

Church2224 said:


> The ESP Standard Series guitars were Export only, they were not sold in Japan. Japanese dealers only received custom shop and Original series guitars and all of the crazy Japanese exclusive guitars. Japanese consumers were soon buying the Export Series ESP Standards and importing them, frustrating the Japanese dealers and they went to ESP Japan about it. So instead of making the Standards available to the Japanese market they introduced the E-II name to that it would separate them from "Real ESPs."



That makes perfect sense to me. I'm pretty sure they care about the Japanese market first, and the lack of Standard Series in Japan made for a massive price jump between Edwards and ESPs. This will now give them a line up (from cheap to expensive) of:
Grass Roots
LTD
Edwards
E-II
ESP / Navigator (Original Series and Navigator's are in the same ballpark price-wise).


----------



## MetalDaze (Jan 18, 2014)

Sicarius said:


> I think you're confused.
> 
> Standard Series have always been build and assembled in Japan.
> 
> Edwards guitars are assembled in Japan (not made).



Yeah, I was just talking about where they were sold (not made). So, we have MIJ Standards being sold in the US (and then black marketed back to Japan) and Edwards being sold in Japan, but finding their way to the US.

Anyway.........despite the "branding" I sure think the new stuff looks great


----------



## Sofos (Jan 20, 2014)

MetalDaze said:


> Yeah, I was just talking about where they were sold (not made). So, we have MIJ Standards being sold in the US (and then black marketed back to Japan) and Edwards being sold in Japan, but finding their way to the US.
> 
> Anyway.........despite the "branding" I sure think the new stuff looks great



I don't get it: Why not just have Edwards here too?


----------



## Adam Of Angels (Jan 20, 2014)

I'm ok with the actual guitars coming out from ESP this year, but I'm incredibly underwhelmed by their 2014 offerings compared to some other companies. They don't seem to deviate too much from their own norm, which is not necessarily a problem.


----------



## madrigal77 (Jan 20, 2014)

All I can say is I'm so glad I got my Standard while I could.


----------



## wiretap (Jan 21, 2014)

All model specs up on the ESP website now.

New Guitars and Basses for 2014 - The ESP Guitar Company

I'm fine with the E-II name. It's not that big of a deal to me. Then again I already own 6
ESP's (standards, custom) so I have my fix of the logo.


----------



## TRENCHLORD (Jan 21, 2014)

There's still some standard series ESP logos to be had in stock various places, for anyone less broke than I at the moment.


----------



## OrsusMetal (Jan 21, 2014)

Everything looks awesome. Although I'm disappointed that the Maverick/MV series hasn't come back to the states yet.


----------



## xzyryabx (Jan 21, 2014)

Here is a list of the original series ESPs that will be available in the US (prices included)
Rig-Talk &bull; View topic - 2014 NAMM SHOW ESP Originals Line Up from KingGuitar.com


----------



## Drusas (Jan 21, 2014)

I got so excited after seeing the prices for the new lineup. I NGD'd myself an Eclipse-II for $600 off craigslist. Really not a fan of the E-II naming and $5000 for a non-custom is insanity.


----------



## XeoFLCL (Jan 21, 2014)

SoldiersOfFilth said:


> ESP/LTD Signature Series


Awww yeah. 3 sigs I've been longing for


----------



## HurrDurr (Jan 22, 2014)

Any news regarding some approximate pricing on these new 2014's. I'm seriously gassing for that LTD TE-407. Black Satin, Rosewood FB, Classic Tele shape? Sign me up.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 22, 2014)

It's like $600. All the prices (street) are on their site.


----------



## HurrDurr (Jan 22, 2014)

Awesome, I was about to go check if they were already on the site. Not a bad price, if the construction is good.


----------



## Tordah (Jan 22, 2014)

Daaaaaaat 7 string LTD tele!!!

It's turning me away from the Chapman ML-7...aggggh!


----------



## JD27 (Jan 22, 2014)

They have expanded the LTD ST line. There are 12 different colors with either Ash/Alder, Maple/Rosewood, and SSS/HSS combinations. Also one HSS with a FR Trem. They look comparable in price to the Fender Blacktop line. 

Products - ST Series Guitars - The ESP Guitar Company


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 22, 2014)

Actually I think that's from last year, and the prices seem more on the line of Squiers to me, which is still good. $400 for a Strat with a FR.


----------



## JD27 (Jan 22, 2014)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Actually I think that's from last year, and the prices seem more on the line of Squiers to me, which is still good. $400 for a Strat with a FR.



Didn't notice them last year. Didn't realize the Blacktops were that much, I guess they were on sale last time I looked. If only they had a Sonic Blue or similar ST.


----------



## shupe13 (Jan 22, 2014)

2014 is killer year for guitars!


----------



## ah_graylensman (Jan 22, 2014)

SoldiersOfFilth said:


> ESP/LTD Signature Series


----------



## Jake (Jan 22, 2014)

Still want another Horizon NT-II or Eclipse II. My damn Ibanez Prestige fetish just keeps pushing them away though. The see through black E-II eclipse is sweet, basically just the ltd elite rebranded. Kinda want it.


----------



## Louis Cypher (Jan 24, 2014)

Couple of NAMM ESP Walk Throughs


----------



## Garnoch (Jan 24, 2014)

In that TK Walkthrough, ESP seems to confirm that the Iron Cross (and White Zombie) will only be available in 2014.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 24, 2014)

Not surprised, since the original Iron Cross and ESP Ouija were limited, too.


----------



## Garnoch (Jan 24, 2014)

Yea, I figured the same so placed an order a couple weeks ago rather than procrastinate.


----------



## sylcfh (Jan 24, 2014)

Really like the teles with hardtail bridge. No pickguard, no inlays, HH.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Feb 16, 2014)

Bump because I'm not sure where to put this. 

American Musical is selling the LTD Elite J5 Bass for $850. That's around $650 less than it was before. 

Weekly Big Deal at American Musical


----------



## JD27 (Feb 16, 2014)

Should start seeing some good deals on the LTD Elites.


----------



## JD27 (Feb 16, 2014)

TE-406 $599

ESP LTD TE-406 Electric Guitar Black Satin | Musician&#39;s Friend

TE-407 $649

ESP LTD TE-407 7-String Electric Guitar Black Satin | Musician&#39;s Friend


----------

